# Wolf Camera film processing



## SamGuss (Feb 14, 2008)

I have read around the forums here that Wal-Mart, CVS, ect. are not good places to get film developed.

How is Wolf Camera? I have been thinking this would be a place to go to get film developed... good or bad idea?

Sam


----------



## bhop (Feb 15, 2008)

It probably varies from place to place, but I used to use Wolf Camera in Beverly Hills because it was a few blocks from my work, and they did a better job than most places i've gone to in this dang city.

These days, I develop my b/w film myself and scan the negatives, for color, if I shoot a roll of film instead of digital, i'll have it developed only at Rite-Aid and just scan the negs myself.


----------

